# Anigrand



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey Guys! 
It looks like Lucas film has caught up with Anigrand and has shut them down. Dang it


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I got the SD (which is fantastic) and ordered the Mon Calimari ship--it is too bad but they just got too high profile apparently. The SD goes together like an injection molded kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Many modelers find it an interesting "coincidence" that Anigrand got hit with the C&D around the same time Fine Molds announced _their_ 1/144 scale Millennium Falcon kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Many modelers find it an interesting "coincidence" that Anigrand got hit with the C&D around the same time Fine Molds announced _their_ 1/144 scale Millennium Falcon kit.


Doesn't surprise me at all. Finemolds paid a lot of money to produce the official kits and Anigrand paid nothing and was producing competing kits. They did get big and 'in your face' about it- the C&D was sure to follow...

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh well.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> Finemolds paid a lot of money to produce the official kits and Anigrand paid nothing and was producing competing kits.


I agree with your take, but in reality the Anigrand Falcon at nearly $100 was hardly priced competitively against the Finemolds kit costing less than half of that. Still, no denying that Anigrad was cutting in on FineMolds action with their Falcon.

John O.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

On the other hand, you have to consider how protective Lucasfilm is of the Star Wars brand. C&Ds are nothing new for them. I suppose it's possible that Finemolds asked Lucasfilm to hit Anigrand with a C&D, but personally, I find it more likely that Lucasfilm acted on their own.

So, I vote for "coincidence".


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Its interesting that people in Hollywood industries insist that things like the internet or health care should be be free and no one should make a buck off these services. Yet, if some little guy has a small hobby that "infringes" on their "intellectual property rights ", then they are all over it like a cheap suit.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I doubt very seriously it was a coincidence that Anigrand got the C&D when FM announced their kit. The same thing has happened in the past with other GKMers announcing _Millenium Falcon_ kits and BOOM! here comes the C&D. 

Shame, regardless. Especially after hearing how nice their kits were - not that I was going to purchase any of them. Well, maybe their Mon Cal Liberty cruiser.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Indeed. The _Falcon_ seems to be the trigger mechanism for issuance of a C&D to the garage kit manufacturers. Anigrand probably could have made stardestroyers and other various craft to their hearts content without incident, as others have.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll tell you one thing I find really interesting--there's a book called 1000 Star Wars Collectibles by Stephen Sansweet, the world's biggest Star Wars fan and, not coincidentally, the preeminent spokesperson for Lucasfilm. One of the items in the book is Randy Cooper's Blockade Runner and there are a number of unlicensed items in there too. Obviously the book was done in close cooperation with Lucasfilm and as far as I know Cooper has never received a C&D. I'm not floating any conspiracy theories, it's just interesting that Lucasfilm can let a HUGE unlicensed Star Wars model that as far as I know is still in production be put into an official book about SW collectibles.

I do believe you get into garage kitting of subjects like Star Wars at your own risk--Lucasfilm owns these rights and they have the right to control what gets made and what doesn't, whether we like it or not. I think the reason we're mostly seeing Clone Wars stuff done right now officially is that's where the money is--it's more profitable to hit a wide demographic of adults and kids than it is to cater strictly to older modelers like us. But the Anigrand kits were absolutely beautiful and it's a shame they couldn't work out an official deal with Lucasfilm.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Clone Wars stuff is selling hot because it is an active production with a wide footprint- new shows are cable in most homes weekly. When the anticipated Live Action TV Series finally broadcasts the ships & characters will be hot also.
Lucasfilms knows about the GK community and the products- sites like this and starship Modeler are awash in details and reviews. The Falcon does seem to be a trigger for C&Ds though- might just be coincidence but everytime one surfaces in a GK product line it is attacked.

.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't blame Lucasfilm in the slightest. Unlicensed merchandise is a stain on the hobby.Glad to see it myself.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

... 

If it weren't for that "stain on the hobby", we'd not have a LOT of different models that are currently available to us. Imagine if it kept it to only licensed kits of subjects. A LOT of those licensed kits aren't accurate and require a lot of work to make them look better or aftermarket resin parts, whereas a LOT of the resin "stains" are a LOT more accurate. 

And technically, aftermarket kits and decals aren't licensed, thus are also a "stain on the hobby".... 

Y'ever purchase any of those "stains", be they unlicensed kits or aftermarket parts/decals? Y'ever check to make sure that every t-shirt you purchase is licensed? Or do you own any unlicensed videos - VHS or DVD? - or programs/movies that you like to watch? If so, you're just as "bad" as the rest of us. 

If not, you need to apply for saint-hood 'cause you're obviously a LOT better person than any of the rest of us. Not sure why you'd dein to hang out with us, anyhow....

Just sayin'. 

.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't blame Lucasfilm in the slightest. Unlicensed merchandise is a stain on the hobby.Glad to see it myself.


"stain"... Kinda thinking you should choose such righteous adjectives better there. LFL is in their legal rights, but that don't make the situation right at all. 

Perhaps we should put aside the copyright theft engaged in by the 'team' who assembled the J2 painter's guide. Just like making a mix tape, copying a song, a movie or a tv show to pass to a buddy is illegal, so too was the assemblage of that guide. NO money need change hands, simply copying the imagery and transferring it without permission was the illegal act. 

And yet it was an immensely helpful asset that many have been grateful for. Nevertheless, The Allen Estate can legally come along and shut that guide down and prosecute to the fullest extent of the law those who helped assemble it should they so choose. The painter's guide is a product that, if they chose to make one, they could make money off of and the assembly team caused them financial damage by beating them to the punch.

Had Anigrand changed their product's name and its' details slightly enough, LFL could not have touched them. Copyright is only for text as fixed in written form. Trademark is only for specific phrases in particualr fonts or specific imagery. While the name 'darth vader' is trademarkable, the helmet, the color, the textures are not.

It comes down to little people, fans in this case, legally coerced by financial empires that quite frankly need to be utterly destroyed in their current forms.


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

Model Man said:


> "stain"... Kinda thinking you should choose such righteous adjectives better there. LFL is in their legal rights, but that don't make the situation right at all.
> 
> Perhaps we should put aside the copyright theft engaged in by the 'team' who assembled the J2 painter's guide. Just like making a mix tape, copying a song, a movie or a tv show to pass to a buddy is illegal, so too was the assemblage of that guide. NO money need change hands, simply copying the imagery and transferring it without permission was the illegal act.
> 
> ...


Well said Model Man:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Anigrand also made a bad name for itself by recasting other aftermarket manufactures products who did sell licensed materials, direct out and out theft from the little people you are trying to support. This battle was waged on several other forums and quickly won by ethical aftermarket company representatives who support the hobby by going to the trouble of securing those licenses so they could continue to produce these wonderful kit alternatives. No different than Video and Music piracy. I don't support anyone who engages in that practice either.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh by the way, the J-2 builders guide copyright was thoroughly researched and no infringement was done under fair use practices. As all copyrights were acknowledged in the disclaimer.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What products would those be that you claim Anigrand has recast, pray tell? This is the first of such I've heard in the way of accusations against Anigrand. Yes, I know they're a "stain on the hobby" company, but find it interesting that I've not heard of this recasting allegation against them before. 

Also, why do you use such a broad brush to condemn pretty much all aftermarket manufacturers, as well as all pretty much GKM companies? If not for these folks, we'd not have lighting kits - which per your black & white statements need to be licensed - as well as a veritable plethora of pieces/parts to accurize kits, as well as decals that are more accurate than manufacturers have produced. 

You also use the same brush to basically condemn those of us who build models and purchase such unlicensed kits and aftermarket products. "Guilty by association" is the mindset I'm getting from you.... 

Curious to know why you've such a mentality on the subject to condemn those with whom you share a love of The Hobby. 

.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I seems I've lit a fuse here, which was not my intent. I am not lumping all garage kit manufactures into one group. Only the ones who blatently produce unlicensed products. I personnaly don't buy or support the practice of buying the unlicensed products. If you or anyone else wishes to do so, then it's no skin of my nose. I simply made a statement it is a practice I condem. The recast contraversey was discussed on the Space Modelers group, I don't know which kits were referenced, you would have to go into the archived threads. It's a personal choice I have made myself that I won't spend money to buy these products, no amount of personal attacks will change my position.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

No fuse was lit, Duct. Though you do seem to be getting unnecessarily heated, for which I apologize on my part. 

But just as passing a mixtape to a friend is also 'fair use' as ruled on back in the 1970's, doesn't mean a corporation cannot pursue anyone it feels like no matter how well intentioned a person is. Corps have expensive lawyers on retainer and even if a lone person could get a lawyer, they would be bankrupted defending themselves. It's a common tactic that shuts little people up. 

What I object to is the insult contained in the word 'stain' for such a broad swath of inherently good people both sellers and buyers of such kits. 

What does "those who blatently produce unlicensed products" mean? How does one not-blatently sell a kit they've made?

But just as the recaster threads tend to devolve into inanity, there's no reason why copyright and trademark issues shouldn't as well even though there can be an excellent discussion generated from such conversation.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nicely said, *Model Man*. 




Ductapeforever said:


> I seems I've lit a fuse here, which was not my intent. I am not lumping all garage kit manufactures into one group. Only the ones who blatently produce unlicensed products.


Which, again, is the vast majority of GKMers. MOST GKMers can't afford the licensing fees for the kits, accessories or decals that fans of those shows wish for. I'd almost guarantee that if you've ever purchased an aftermarket accurizing set for, say, the Moebius Models Seaview kit that said aftermarket set wasn't licensed. That's just one example of many. 


> I personnaly don't buy or support the practice of buying the unlicensed products. If you or anyone else wishes to do so, then it's no skin of my nose. I simply made a statement it is a practice I condem. The recast contraversey was discussed on the Space Modelers group, I don't know which kits were referenced, you would have to go into the archived threads. It's a personal choice I have made myself that I won't spend money to buy these products, no amount of personal attacks will change my position.


Where were personal attacks made? *Model Man* and I have attacked the statements you've made which use the aforementioned broad brush to paint pretty much every GKMer out there as "a stain on the hobby" - your own words - but I don't see where we've called you names. My point previously about applying for sainthood comes from the simple fact that if you're going to associate unlicensed kits as a "stain" and you say that you don't support it and indeed condemn it that you're saying you've never purchased an unlicensed kit, aftermarket parts or decals in your life. That goes for the mix-tape analogy that *Model Man* mentions, as well. 

If you've never purchased anything unlicensed - be it model related, automobile, music, TV, etc... related - than you're apparently a much better person than the rest of us here who support such "stains". I don't know of very many people at all who go thru their entire life and commit no "sin" of any sort, such as buying unlicensed products. 

If you have, however, I wouldn't be casting big honkin' stones as you've done. Unlicensed products are a huge grey area in a variety of hobbies around the world. Car manufacturers, model companies and big corporations like LFL turn a blind eye to a lot of it because it's oft-times a form of free advertising. With accurizing or modification kits, it's another form of free advertising and also guaranteed sales as each accurizing kit pretty much means one of their product has sold. The only time it becomes an issue is when there's someone with a license who has a competing GKMer selling the same subject - as in this particular case. 

One thing I have to disagree w/*Model Man* on, tho, is that - yes, you've lit a fuse and thrown it right in to the middle of a crowded room. What sort of reaction did you expect...? 

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

When there is a need in the market a item will fill that need. As far as I can tell there are no GK kits of the ARC-170 (except for some tiny ones for the Venator)- the Arc-170 has two kits in styrene that I know of. The GKMs produce kits of subjects which are desired but ingnored by the big guys.
Accurizing kits would not be produced if the original kit was accurate. Again- they fill a need, If there are shortcomings in a kit or is someone wants to take it to the next level, the builder either does it himself or finds an aftermarket kit. 
If ever given a choice I would prefer a mass market styrene kit over a GK resin kit. There are a LOT of subjects which have never been done by the big guys and will most likely never be produced- their marketing depts do not see enough potential insales to justify the costs of creating a kit.
Recasts are a totally different issue, but Garage Kits are a lot of times the only alternative if you want a TIE Bomber or Work Bee. I remember a fellow making a beautiful 1/72 Y-Wing GK- he was almost done with it when Finemolds announced their Y-Wing kit. He shelved it since the need for that kit was going to be met by a quality mass market kit finally.
IMO this is how the market works- needs being met. If the major companies choose to not produce something then somebody else will.

.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much more I can say that Model Man and Griff have not said already. Without the aftermarket and GK makers the whole hobby would be much different than it is today. We would not have the choices we do and the hobby community itself would be much smaller. The unlicensed parts and kits go hand in hand with the licensed kits, bread and butter, Yen and Yang, etc.

Now, some people do build plastic models right out of the box with no aftermarket bits, bobs or do-dads. There is nothing wrong with that. But like it or not, buy it or not, there will always be an aftermarket that sells what the customer wants, be it a full kit, a resin piece, a decal, or bit of metal detail thingy.

If some one feels these items hurts the hobby, just imagine where we all would be without them. I shudder to think about it.

Griff and Model Man I am sending you both a PM.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This thread was brought to my attention because some deemed it was getting a bit heated. I'll just start out to say let's make sure we don't go overboard with this discussion as I think it is a good one.

With that said let me add a bit of fuel to the flames 

We have had something similar happen in RC with bodies. To produce a licensed body the body manufacturer had have a contact within the automotive industry. They had to get the blueprints for the bodies they wanted to produce. They had to then make the molds, pull a couple of lexan bodies and then send them to the manufacturer for approval. Then once changed a few times to meet the manufacturer's approval could then produce the bodies with the ever increasing licensing fees added on.

A couple of years ago a body manufacturer went out of business. I guy who ran a small accessory business bought the body molds. He could consider him to be equal to the GK guy. But since he was new he would have had to go through the whole approval process again. Instead of doing that he just produced the bodies and called them generic names instead of Chevy, Ford, Dodge, etc. And of course these bodies were cheaper because he did not have pay the licensing fees.

These lower prices started to put the hurt on the larger body manufacturers that were producing licensed bodies. As it stands now, there are no popular licensed bodies being manufactured for RC oval and off-road racing and the current bodies have little resemblance to the real thing. The couple of small companies that were producing decals were sued out of business.

So the point of this little story is.... I don't know. I know the model hobby is different but could the GKer actually be detriment to the industry? Could the entertainment industry make the licensing so difficult and expensive to kill the modeling hobby? Just a bit to chew on


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

hankster said:


> So the point of this little story is.... I don't know. I know the model hobby is different but could the GKer actually be detriment to the industry? Could the entertainment industry make the licensing so difficult and expensive to kill the modeling hobby? Just a bit to chew on




I bet it will get harder. Look at dvds. Its now very expensive to get the licensing fees for the music from certain shows. So the studios just put in new stuff. I have a feeling that if enough attention is brought to the aftermarket arena, license holders will come knocking more frequently. This thread is a good example of that. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=279509


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Dar said:


> I have a feeling that if enough attention is brought to the aftermarket arena, license holders will come knocking more frequently.


That I believe is what happened to Anigrand. They got real popular and modelers started using the real ship names instead of the names that Anigrand gave them. Especialy the Falcon. It's like a mousetrap. 

The aftermarket will always be around. How long each company survives is based on how loud they toot their whistle!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If unlicensed garage kits were wiped from reality, places like Federation Models would be gone too.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Model Man said:


> Had Anigrand changed their product's name and its' details slightly enough, LFL could not have touched them. Copyright is only for text as fixed in written form. Trademark is only for specific phrases in particualr fonts or specific imagery. While the name 'darth vader' is trademarkable, the helmet, the color, the textures are not.


Changing the name or details on the kit would not stop LFL or any other studio from issuing a C&D!

Most of the legal brains at the studios patent the props and ships as well. That not only gives copyright protection to film and it's contents, Trademark protection to those items they trademark, but patent protection to the props sets and costumes. It is overkill but it's done.

Using this set up a person who makes a green Vader helmet and sells it as "Breathing Challenged Overlord Hat" is just as guilty as if it were black and called a Darth Vader Helmet.

There is also the idea that you infringe on a studio/ persons intellectual rights as well, which is where a lot of C&Ds seem to be pointing.

In personal law class we studied a case where LFL sued (and won) a case aginst a person selling light sabers on ebay. The man was offering kits with the correct flash tube in resin, the windshield wiper blades, the calculator bubbles and other parts with instructions on how to make a light saber.
He lost because while it's legal to sell the individual parts his bundle was marketed to folks wanting a light saber. His assemble instructions was the key to the kits downfall.

We were also told that if he changed parts around or didn't include parts there would still be trouble because even if the changes were there if the jury could look at the finished item and see a "Star Wars" type saber then the kit still infringed on the Star Wars IP.


For the record there is/was a bill in congress that would make it aginst the law for a company that developed a product using government tax funds to force a model company to pay royalties to make a kit of that design. Last I heard it was given little chance of passage as most elected officials diden't see this as a problem!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. Patent infringement is a whole other ball of wax.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is so frustrating...

I ordered an Imperial Star Destroyer on January 14. According to the customs label number provided by Anigrand, the kit was posted on 1/19 and has been held up in customs (presumably in Los Angeles) ever since. 

According to the USPS the ONLY way to locate the model is for Anigrand to launch an errant package investigation on their end (something to do with US Customs security issues; they won't provide me with any information). 

Thus far I've sent four requests to Anigrand for help, but I've heard nothing in return. Frankly I'm at a bit of a loss as where to turn next. This is the first time I've ever encountered an issue with customs, and aside from pestering/ begging Anigrand to help with the aforementioned "investigation" there doesn't seem to be anything else I can do.

Grrrrrr.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Carson, did your Bad Guy Pie Cruiser ever show up?

I just got my Bionic Hand Repair Ship and little Vette in the mail today. The detail on these is fantastic!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> This is so frustrating...
> 
> I ordered an Imperial Star Destroyer on January 14. According to the customs label number provided by Anigrand, the kit was posted on 1/19 and has been held up in customs (presumably in Los Angeles) ever since.


Whoa .. I'm kind of glad I put off buying the SD in January. Sorry to hear abt your predicament though


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> This is so frustrating...
> 
> I ordered an Imperial Star Destroyer on January 14. According to the customs label number provided by Anigrand, the kit was posted on 1/19 and has been held up in customs (presumably in Los Angeles) ever since.


Well, since Anigrand got a "C&D" from Lucasfilm it is more than an option that your kit is held in customs for the same licensing reasons. That happened here in Germany, too - when Ani got the C&D all SW kits from them were immidiately held in customs - and not released till yet, since they are illegal. 

I know at least 2 german fellows who even have a bigger problem: They are asked to proof that they didn`t know the kits from Anigrand were illegal, otherwise they will be charged with punitive damages - it is forbidden to import illegal stuff, so the buyer will have more problems as the seller with a bit of bad luck.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

How the heck do you prove you didn't know if something was licensed or not before you bought it? 

They are taking this way too far.


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi
I would like to know how they would know what was in the package? Does it have to be declared what it was in it do they check the address that on it then x ray it or what? I got the small Falcon kit last year just fine I had just place an order with them to get a SD and when I saw this I thought I better cancel it (regrettably) and I did get a refund from them.
This whole thing just make me very mad!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Pwesty said:


> Hi
> I would like to know how they would know what was in the package?


Well, in Germany EVERY package from outside the EU is opened by the customs. AND an invoice, declaring exactly what the item is, has to be in, too. So no problem for them to know what is inside.


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

So, what happens here in the US?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

CessnaDriver said:


> How the heck do you prove you didn't know if something was licensed or not before you bought it?
> They are taking this way too far.


Well, in cases of "fencing" the german law knows no mercy. The policy "ignorance is no excuse in law" is used in those cases. Not comfortable, but that`s the law here.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'd like to think US Customs has better things to do than run interference for Lucasfilm. 

At any rate, I still haven't gotten my model.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'd like to think US Customs has better things to do than run interference for Lucasfilm.


Well, to prohibit that illegal stuff will be imported is one of the jobs of the customs department of every country...


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

At any rate said:


> Have you had any communications with Anigrand about your missing kit! I talk to them about order yesterday.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Been trading emails. Apparently Anigrand is waiting to hear back from Customs.

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Ok, then let me know, I kinda over reacted when I read what was going on here.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

U.S. Customs can be a pain in the you-know-what. In November I ordered a resin kit from a vendor in Chile. It arrived in Miami, Florida the first week of December, apparently sat there for a while, then was returned to the sender in mid-January with no explanation. He repackaged it and shipped it a second time, and it arrived in three weeks with no apparent problems.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Can you imagine how some of these kits appear in a X-Ray scanner?

.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> Can you imagine how some of these kits appear in a X-Ray scanner?
> 
> .


Indeed. I once ordered the Alien derelict ship from Scale Solutions, Australia. I had to come to the customs office to open the package because on their scanner it looked like ivory-bones...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i ship a couple of thousand packages outside the u.s. every year. 
customs services everywhere are totally arbitrary. its all up to the individual inspector (or at least so it seems from my experience). 

as to customs services seizing these kits, it may seem unfair, but its a vital function of the customs service. they keep cheap counterfeit products (some of which even have packaging that duplicates the originals) out of the country (theoretically). 

i want to mention something about the C&D orders: imagine lucasfilm or another film company knows about a GK, and turns a blind eye to it, allowing it to continue. now lets say that somehow, this GK injures someone, and that injured person decides to sue. their attorney is going to go for the deepest pockets, and that would be the movie company's. cant you just hear it in the courtroom: "so, mr. film company executive, despite its illegality, you decided not to exercise your ability to stop the production of this clearly unsafe product, allowing it to be available so that it could injure my client.". we live in a nation where a talk show was sued (successfully, iirc) when one of their guests murdered another days after the taping. the amount of money a film company loses from a garage kit sales in royalties is peanuts to them, a few thousand bucks max... but a personal injury lawsuit? they could lose millions. in that light the C&Ds are completely understandable.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

An interesting point- I have never heard of a GK C&D being motivated by concerns for a potential personal injury lawsuit...

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've never heard of anyone suing over an injury caused by a GK and I would think the chances of being injured by one (as opposed to, say, being injured by an X-acto knife) are about the same as being injured by a potted plant.

I'm waiting on an order too and I wonder if these kits are held in Customs because of the C&D if it's basically a write-off. We obviously have no leverage to retrieve the kits from Customs and I'm not sure what incentive Customs would have to release them to us if that's why they're being held.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

If anyone has a Medical Frigate they would like to part with, please let me know. Thanks!!

(Hey, I gotta try, right?)


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck. I just finished mine last night. It is a great little kit with amazing detail! I'll finish up the Tantive IV tonight.

I know Carson and jbond have kits stuck in customs, anyone else have a kit stuck there?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> An interesting point- I have never heard of a GK C&D being motivated by concerns for a potential personal injury lawsuit...


This was one of the reasons Boeing Aircraft cited when they suddenly became more aggressive towards plastic model kit manufacturers back in the early 90's.

I'd like to think a jury would see through the lunacy of such an argument ("if you had only designed you landing gear so it *wouldn't* be so small in 1/144 scale, my little Johnny wouldn't have swallowed it...."), but hey, stranger things have happened.

I've said this before of LFL and I'll say it again. They have an incredible amount of tolerance for fan based replicas, models, costumes, whatever. But even the most patient rights holders have limits. Advertising is a double-edged blade. Get's you noticed, but it also _gets you noticed_, if you know what I mean.

I know that Customs routinely destroys counterfit items after they are no longer evidence. But do they send notification to the person who's address was on the box? 

Gene


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

My 2 cents on this is that I think it is a bit of a stretch for a potential personal injury lawsuit towards a movie company for not c&d every illegal kit that is made make it very far in the courts.

Not possible. No company and no one can be aware of all that is going on out there.

Big planet and all.

I know this because in my profession I have to sometimes go to court and every now and then, some attorney comes up with... "Well, why didn't you cite this one"... etc, etc. and the reason I tell them on the stand is because I can not be everywhere and do the best I can.

Why they ask such a pointless question.... I'll never know. But that statement ends it right then and there.

So, a movie company can tell the truth in that... "Hey, I didn't know company T was making a kit with so many parts that it took out an entire 8th grade..." and honestly, that would be the truth and the court would find it diffulcult to find the movie company liable for injuries by a product that they knew nothing about.

But like I said, I am basing this on my own experience with the court system (which I am there about once every two months).... hate my job... now those are hours of my life that I will never get back! :freak:


----------

